# field casting shock knot



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, I am getting ready to start practicing in the field to improve my distance. I have two set-ups: an LDX with a Squall 15 and an OM heaver with a Sealine X30 SHA. The Squall has 17lb P-line mono on it and the OM has 20lb Trilene on it. These lines will be tied to 60lb mono and 80lb mono respectively. For the squall, I will be casting 4oz. For the OM/ sealine I will be casting 6-8oz. 

What shock knot should I tie? I just want to get better without as many crack-offs. Do I need to tie a length of double line and then tie the shock leader to that? What do you guys recommend? I had been tying a uni to uni knot, but man, it just can't take the stress... At least that is what I think (too many crack-offs).

I've been studying Tommy's vids and I am trying my best to stay with his form, but I cannot afford to make it to Carolina for a casting lesson (wish I could, Tommy). So, I have to make do, and figure it out on my own with the help of you guys.

Thank you for any advice!

Flyntus


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

uni to uni is for joining lines of similar diameter. An improved albright , a slim beauty, or an alberto knot make nice slim knots for shock leaders.
If you believed that you were going to hook a really nice strong fish and wanted to make certain the connections would not fail the use a bimini twist to no name.that being said with lb test lines you are using crack offs should not be a problem. are the things coming apart because of backlashes? do you have your shock wrapped 5 or 6 times around the reel spool? Is your Knot to the weight okay? Is your leader and main line fresh, or is it old and in need of replacment? All of this stuff can be a factor in crackoffs.


----------



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, j. I have never heard of those other knots, besides the Bimini. I will look them up. My knots to the leader and/or weight are very secure. All of my snap-offs/ crack-offs are at the shock leader and main line junction. I will look up the joins you recommended.

Thanks,
Flynt


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

On the casting field we use a very weak knot, a "blob knot". If you are breaking at the knot, I would double check to make sure you have enough wraps of shocker on your spool. I personally use 10-11 wraps on the field, not suggesting that is what is required, that is just what I feel comfortable with. Sufficient number of wraps on the spool and the shock knot should not receive any stress.

Robert


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

Check out Tommy's response to the thread several below this one= "Top Shot".


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Here is the knot I use:


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

old bay. that is the one i saw many years ago. i have seen a video where roger mortimore uses it. if tied properly it is a great knot.it will certainally hold.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Two minor issues:
1. Make sure your knot is lubricated prior to snugging the knot.
2. Ensure your thumb is pressing down firmly on the shockleader during the cast.


----------



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies. And thank you, OldBay! That diagram is a snap.....errr, Hopefully knot!!


----------

